# Zombie Ground Breaker



## silent night (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks to Casa Fear for a great how to. Check out my version...


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Holy Crap that is AWESOME!!!!! The movement is great! LOVE IT LOVE IT LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Man, he looks pi$$ed!!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Yeah, he wants out really bad! 

That head with the hair is perfect for that prop. It makes the already realistic movement look even more convincing.


----------



## sparky (Dec 7, 2006)

WOW that looks awesome!!!! Great work there silent night!!


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

WOW!! Awesome movement! I have to admit, if that thing went off while I was walking past, it would scare the crud out of me.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Great job Wow. I so have to build one of these next off season now that I know how to do pneumatics


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

You did a nice job with this guy. It is a great prop. Well worth the time and effort to build.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Super zombie, the soundtrack adds a lot, too! Nice job!


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Totally ROCKIN'!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MildAvaholic (Aug 11, 2009)

I think I stood next to that dude at a Metallica concert a few years ago. Great movement!!!


----------



## Creeper (Nov 7, 2008)

Awesome! 


I want one.


----------



## Dead Center (Sep 7, 2009)

I concur, Nice job.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Talk about sensing his motivation. Wonderfully horrible


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Um...I think you need to feed your zombie. He is acting a little grumpy.

Fantastic!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Way cool


----------



## susan from creepy hollow (Jun 17, 2007)

WHOA! > he's awesome!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Great prop! Very well done!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Looks as good as the original, very good work, I am in the process of working on one as well, only not for this year.He will debut in 2010. Hope i can get mine done as well as yours. I am just worried about the mounting of the cylinders, I dont know much about clevis mounts yet, hope i can figure them out.I would love to see some detailed pictures of exactly how you use the universal and clevis mounts on these cylinders.


----------



## monstercloset (Aug 24, 2007)

Great movement.


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

looks awesome nice job

... and where'd you get the mask from?


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

lol awesome!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

WOW! WOW! WOW!!! Love it!!!


----------



## Zombies R Us (Jul 9, 2009)

Wherever you put him he's gonna cause some racing stripes on some poor souls underwear! Great job!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Excellent work!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

VERY COOL! Great Job!


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Outstanding!! My wife says it reminds her of me on the way to the coffeepot in the morning.. Not sure how to take that exactly.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Zombies R Us said:


> Wherever you put him he's gonna cause some racing stripes on some poor souls underwear! Great job!


:lolkin: I have to agree with that!

great zombie...the movement is so life like!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Nicely done. You'll do some serious emotional damage with that one.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

Whoa, that movement is spectacular! Sweetness, love to get a peek at those inner workings as well!


----------



## silent night (Mar 24, 2009)

just go to casa fear's how to on zombie ground breaker. thats all you need...


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

UNFREAKIN BELIEVABLE!!! He is awesome, great job!


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

I know it's already been said but great job. It all came together perfectly on this one.


----------



## silent night (Mar 24, 2009)

*zombie ground breaker*

thanks everybody... i will post more after halloween!! been real busy... thanks again...gary


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

He really jumps. you can see the plywood moving! better strap him down.
He is very convincing, I want to just give up my brains.

You may consider handing out moist towelets at your haunt!

Great job


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That is fantastic. One of the best I've seen in terms of movement. Is that a death studios mask? Looks awesome!


----------

